# CLEANING OVERSPRAY OFF OF VINYL?



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MY PROJECT RIDE HAD BEEN IN THE GARAGE FOR A WHILE. I TOOK THE DOORS OFF TO WORK ON THEM AND LEFT THEM OFF. WELL DURING THIS TIME I GOT A LITTLE BUSY AND LEFT IT LIKE THAT.

ANYWAYS MY YOUNGER BROTHER DECIDED TO SPRAY PAINT SOME STUFF IN MY GARAGE. NOT EVEN THINKING OF OVERSPRAY!!  

SO NOW MY WHITE VINYL SEATS HAVE BLUE OVERSPRAY ON THEM!! :angry: I BOUGHT SOME CLEANERS AND THEY ONLY WORK A LITTLE BIT... MY QUESTION IS WHAT CAN I USE TO CLEAN IT OFF WITHOUT DAMAGING THE VINYL? I DON'T EXACTLY WANT TO RE-DO THE SEATS.

THROW OUT ANY SUGGESTIONS. THANKS.

I WILL POST PICS LATER ON..


----------



## SixFo Galaxie (Feb 5, 2005)

Shoot your brother with a shot gun near the car so you have some red "overspray".
You can have a red white and blue theme.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixFo Galaxie_@Aug 23 2010, 01:16 PM~18384768
> *Shoot your brother with a shot gun near the car so you have some red "overspray".
> You can have a red white and blue theme.
> *


YEAH..... HAHA :uh: NOT EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR.......


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

vinyl cleaners do the trick bro, nuthing to it. i actually bought a lil white container of vinyl cleaner from home depot by the paint section, and i used it on my vinyl all the time. :thumbsup: just use a vinyl cleaner and a terry cloth


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 23 2010, 02:03 PM~18385146
> *vinyl cleaners do the trick bro, nuthing to it. i actually bought a lil white container of vinyl cleaner from home depot by the paint section, and i used it on my vinyl all the time. :thumbsup: just use a vinyl cleaner and a terry cloth
> *


ALRIGHT I WILL TRY THAT THANKS...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i used the meguires vinyl cleaner on it last weekend and did a lot of cleaning and it only did minimal cleaning...  but i actually went to the dollar tree today and ended up buying a spray bottle of AWESOME cleaner.. it worked great... and it was only a dollar.. jest passing the info on... :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Aug 24 2010, 11:55 PM~18399960
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks for your input homie.. i should still put pics up... i don't think i have close-up before pictures tho...  but anyways as soon as i get home i will. :biggrin:


----------

